# Burning rubber smell



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A short time ago I bought a 1995 Pathfinder. My boyfriend replaced a number of front end parts (cv joints, ball joints, tie rods) I also had new brake pads and a brand new set of tires installed by the pros. Dang those tired look cool.

Anyway, I've noticed a burning rubber smell after driving it. It's only on the driver's side and seems to be more prominent in the front. 

It's not speed related because I notice it after going to and from work and I'm usually caught in rush hour traffic so I don't get to go very fast. 

It is a standard, but I don't ride the clutch.

Myron hasn't had a chance to take a look at it, but I had it at the mechanic for a safety inspection and was told they couldn't find anything.

Any thoughts?

If it's just that the new parts need to "break in" I'll relax, but if ignoring it is asking for trouble.....

Thanks for any input.
D


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive noticed new brakes smell sometimes but not for long


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This was before the brakes were done, but good thought.

The mechanic said that sometimes when someone does a sloppy oil change the oil drips on stuff and it takes a while to burn off which can cause that smell. Considering the fact that I had to have an oil change done too, I would have assumed that enough time has passed since the last one.


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Did you go with larger tires if so could be a rub on the fender walls look for smooth fresh metal spots. Also check that the exhaust is not melting the rubber mounts just a couple of thoughts. Something like a vacume hose got moved to close to the manifold when the front end work was done hope this helps


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The tires are bigger, but look oh-so-cool on such a little truck.  

I'll add your suggestions to the list of things to check.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, burning oil doesn't quite smell like burning rubber, a clutch smells nothing like the two. If it was me, next time I smelled it, I'd pop the hood and look for any smoke. If something is burning theirs bound to be some smoke from it


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Really could be a number of things. Could be something close to or coming to contact with an exhaust manifold. Do you notice the smell when you first crank it up? Are there any set driving conditions or distances where it makes the smell more prominent? 

Are there any fluid leaks? I know you say it smells like burning rubber but do you think it's a possibility it's oil that's burning? If so it should definitely be somewhat evident with a hint a smoke, although it may be very slight. It could be a valve cover gasket leaking oil onto the exhaust manifold. I doubt(although it could be possible) that it would be anything electrically related(ignition wires, wiring harness) burning the protective coating because more than likely you'd have a driveability issue by now. Unless you have an irratic, surging, or high idle i doubt it's a vacuum hose because by now it would definitely have a hole in it also.

Is the smell present when you simply start it up and let it warm up to operatiing temperature with out driving it? 

One last thing. You say it has had a brake job. When you had that performed was one side's pads worn lower than the other or was the wear pretty equal on both sides? What i'm getting at is possibly a caliper trying to lock up or maybe even bound-up caliper slide pins. You should also notice the vehicle trying to "pull" to one side or another while driving.

Like i said could be a number of things. Give us a little more info and i'll try my best to help you out.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. 

I'll be honest I never really drove it much before the work was done. I bought it with bald tires and the road conditions were snowy & slippery. I never would have had enough traction to get anywhere until the new tires were installed.

I'll try just letting it run and see if that has the same result. I know that short distance driving at a low speed doesn't bring on the smell. 

I'm fairly confident it's a burning rubber smell. It's the same smell you get when someone is spinning their tires. I did pop the hood one day as soon as I got home and sniffed around the engine compartment. The smell wasn't prominent there and I didn't notice any smoke. I just notice it on the driver's side by the wheel wells.

The smell started before I had the brakes done. If the calipers were locking up, would the rotors be marked in anyway? I'd like to think my mechanic would have noticed that.

As for leaks, the mechanic did say the crankcase was low on fluid. He drained and replaced. I'm not sure how to check that level, but Myron probably does. It's been almost a week so if it's leaking the level should be down a bit by now.

Is the valve cover gasket the same as the head gasket? God I hope that's not the problem. I had to do that repair on my van and that cost $1500...the majority in labour of course.

Keep you posted.

Thanks again
D


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

No, Valve cover gasket and head gasket are different. You would see oil coming from the valve cover area if that was it. I highly doubt you wouldn't notice that. Besides you would notice smoke from the leak on the manifolds. If your brakes where locking up, you'd definitely notice that, besides that's another smell, not quite like burning rubber.

You said the mechanic said the crankcase was low on oil? The oil has to be going somewhere. Either the motor is burning it internally or their is a leak. Which would result in a oil smell. I'd keep an eye on that oil level. If its an oil leak, you should have to drive it anywhere to get the smell. Although sometimes the oil doesn't escape until the rpm's are up a little. Which would be under driving conditions.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

An oil leak on a manifold will not always smoke a ton. Just a slight seep in the valvecover gasket will be enough to have a smell, but the smoke may not be evident until opening the hood.

Since it's an oil leak, make sure your PCV valve is both in and make sure it's working properly. They can make a bunch of gaskets leak oil if not working properly.


----------

